# DT 770 vs. DT 880 vs. DT 990



## Chrigi26 (29. April 2011)

Tach Leute

Da mir hier im Forum bereits die Beyerdynamic DT 770 250 Ohm empfolen wurden, allerdings in anderen Threads die hochwertigeren DT 880 oder gar DT 990 genannt wurden, frage ich mich welche für meinen Gebrauch am geeignetsten sind.
Geld spielt keine Rolle, die sind alle in sämtlichen Variationen im preislichen Rahmen. Als Soundkarte werde ich, wie mir wiederum anderen Threads empfohlen wurde (^^), die Asus Xonar D2X kaufen und einbauen, wenn der hiesige Onlinehändler sie denn wieder führt . Wichtig ist mir beim KH, dass er richtig Druck mit dem Bass aufbaut, sollte also geschlossen sein.

Meine Eindrücke durchs Einlesen in die Artikel (keinerlei praktische Erfahrung mit den KHs):

DT 770: Die 250 Ohm Variante hat ein geringeres Hintergrundrauschen als die 80 Ohm Variante, sollte demnach besser sein, oder?

DT 880: Auch hier wieder die 250 Ohm Variante als erste Wahl, allerdings gibt es ja eine mit nem geraden Kabel sowie eine mit nem "gelockten" (wie nennt man das?). Qualität scheint besser zu sein, als beim DT 770. Was wäre besser?

DT 990: Ist doch glaube ich ein offener KH, oder hab ich das falsch gelesen? Wäre dann natürlich aus dem Rennen, weshalb sich die Wahl auf die DT 770/880 reduzieren würden.

Ein Laie braucht mal wieder Hilfe von den Profis^^.

Chrigi


----------



## iceman650 (29. April 2011)

Der DT880 ist halboffen, isoliert kaum besser als der DT990.
Bei den Beyern würde ich im Allgemeinen die 250- oder 600-Ohm Variante kaufen, die haben eine besser Hochtonauflösung und auch der Tiefton erschien mir präziser.
DT770 und DT990 sind ähnlich, wahre Spaßhörer mit starken Hoch- und Tieftonbetonungen, während der DT880 seriöser zu Werke geht mit mehr Neutralität. Ein "ernsterer" Hörer mit leichter Badewanne.
Aber wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, würde ich allerdings zur Essence ST(X)  greifen, als KHV einen Violectric HPA V200 und daran einen Beyer T1 oder  Sennheiser HD800 .
Spaß beiseite, schonmal was von Denon, Sennheiser oder AKG in der Preisregion angesehen?

Mfg, ice


----------



## PEG96 (29. April 2011)

Ich würde mir mal ein paar andere auch noch anschauen und dann Probehören.


----------



## Chrigi26 (29. April 2011)

Also mit "das Geld spielt keine Rolle", meinte ich nicht, dass ich Geld wie Heu habe xD, ich meinte nur, dass es egal ist, welchen der 3 Beyerdynamics ihr mir empfehlt. Und die KHs in der Preisregion von anderen Herstellern habe ich mir bereits angeschaut, die DT 770/880/990 sind meiner Meinung nach die Erschwinglichsten. Zudem habe ich einen (Schweizer) Onlineshop gefunden, der diese Kopfhörer sehr billig anbietet, und wo sie auch noch lieferbar sind.

Also ich weiss nicht wie die Preise bei den in Deutschland gängigen Audio-Onlineshops stehen, aber ich finde den Shop, den ich gefunden habe, sehr günstig, wie seht ihr das? Ich werd neben den CHF Preisen mal die € Preise schreiben. Zur Auswahl stehen dort folgende DT-Modelle.

Beyerdynamic DT 770 M CHF 195, € 150
Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm CHF 179, € 138
Beyerdynamic DT 770 Edition 32 Ohm CHF 201, € 155

Beyerdynamic DT 880 Edition 32 Ohm CHF 268, € 207
Beyerdynamic DT 880 Edition 250 ohm CHF 268, € 207
Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro CHF 268, € 207

Beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition 32 Ohm CHF 268, € 207
Beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition 250 Ohm CHF 268, € 207
Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro CHF 179, € 138

Sorry dass ich euch so vollspamme, aber das wären auch schon alle möglichen Modellvariationen, die dort angeboten werden. Also ich blicke die Unterschiede zwischen diesen "normal", "pro", "M" und "edition" irgendwie nicht, kann mich da jemand aufklären? 

MfG Chrigi


----------



## hydro (29. April 2011)

M = Monitor: sehr starke Isolierung, hoher Anpressdruck, Lederpolster
Pro = Studiohörer, geringere Isolierung, geringerer Anpressdruck, Velourspolster (offene KH natürlich ohne Isolierung)
Edition = Hifi-Hörer, relativ schlechte iso, bequem zu tragen, Verlours und etwas andere Abstimmung als die anderen beiden
Normal = gibts nich


----------



## iceman650 (29. April 2011)

Vom M würde ich generell die Finger lassen. Der Isoliert zwar noch stärker als der normale DT770, klingt aber auch wesentlich schlechter.
Edition und Pro unterscheiden sich nur durch das Kopfband, was beim Pro strammer ist, also mehr auf dem Schädel drückt. Dadurch entsteht mehr Bass.
Ansonsten sind die Unterschiede zwischen Edition und Pro nur optischer Natur. Den Rest habe ich ja schon geschrieben.
Und ich rate dir sehr, sehr davon ab, nur Beyerdynamic zu beachten, weil sie dir "erschwinglich" vorkommen.
Da solltest du Denon AH-D2000, Sennheiser HD600, Sennheiser HD650 und AKG K701 genauso beachten und anhören! (Man kann hier kaum genug Ausrufezeichen setzen!)
Das kann man aber auch eingrenzen, wenn du uns sagst, welchen Klangcharakter du magst und welchen überhaupt nicht. (analytisch, warm, badewannig, ...)

Mfg, ice


----------



## Chrigi26 (29. April 2011)

Mein Problem ist leider, dass ich in der Schweiz wohne, wo es auch kein Fernabsatzrecht gibt und ich KHs net einfach zum Probehören bestellen und zurücksenden kann wie ich will. Und da ich ziemlich in der Pampa wohne und in meinem Umkreis kein einziger HiFi-Laden zu finden ist, kann ich KHs leider auch net im Laden probehören. Man sollte allerdings auch noch miteinbeziehen, dass ich zurzeit die Razer Carcharias habe, und die ja so ziemlich ein Totalfail sind für eure Verhältnisse, nehm ich mal an  Und ich bin auch kein grosser Audiofetischist, mir genügt ein guter Klang mit viel Bass, das ist mir um die CHF 200 wert, aber so nen riesen Kopp ums Vergleichen von zig Dutzend von Kopfhörern muss ich mir da net machen, ihr auch net, aber eure Ansätze sind super!!!
Aber ich bin eigentlich recht genügsam und solange es eine richtige Audiomarke ist, bei der man mit gutem Gewissen Schlafen gehen kann, dann langt mir das schon^^. Also mein Gefühl sagt mir, wie ich es bereit schon in Erwägung gezogen hatte, die DT 770 Edition 250 Ohm zu nehmen. Geschlossene Bauweise, hohe Impendanz, gute Schallabschirmung, guter Klang, viiiiiel Bass. 

Ich habe allerdings noch eine Frage, und zwar wenn ich die Asus Xonar D2X habe, kann ich die dann auch in einen PCIe 16x Slot stecken, oder muss die in einen PCIe 1x Slot? Bin da nicht sicher, meine aber das sollte gehen oder?


----------



## iceman650 (29. April 2011)

Chrigi26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe allerdings noch eine Frage, und zwar wenn ich die Asus Xonar  D2X habe, kann ich die dann auch in einen PCIe 16x Slot stecken, oder  muss die in einen PCIe 1x Slot? Bin da nicht sicher, meine aber das  sollte gehen oder?


Egal.

Wobei ich doch lieber 100km fahren würde als für 200€ das zweitbeste zu akzeptieren. 


Mfg, ice


----------



## Chrigi26 (30. April 2011)

Wahre Worte eines weisen Mannes  Allerdings bin ich zudem noch kein Besitzer eines Autos, werde mich aber trotzdem mal auf die Suche machen, ob ich doch noch nen HiFi-Shop finde, hast ja eigentlich recht^^

N8 Chrigi


----------



## Lee (30. April 2011)

> Ich habe allerdings noch eine Frage, und zwar wenn ich die Asus Xonar  D2X habe, kann ich die dann auch in einen PCIe 16x Slot stecken, oder  muss die in einen PCIe 1x Slot? Bin da nicht sicher, meine aber das  sollte gehen oder?


Kannst du ohne Probleme so machen. Als ich noch eine Xonar DX hatte war die auch die ganze Zeit in einem x16 Slot.

Edit: Wurde längst beantwortet... Bin wohl schon etwas zu müde um noch alles mitzubekommen...


----------



## Chrigi26 (30. April 2011)

Nochma kurz zu meiner Randfrage: Sind die Preise in diesem Onlineshop günstiger oder eher Standard?

Chrigi


----------



## iceman650 (30. April 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wie es in der Schweiz aussieht, aber ich latze hier in Deutschland eine ganze Ecke  mehr.
Für einen DT770 Pro 150€, für den DT770 Edition 200€, für DT880 Pro 230€, DT880 Edition 280€, DT990 Pro 150€ und für DT990 Edition wieder 300€.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Chrigi26 (30. April 2011)

Na jetzt weisst du doch wie es in der Schweiz ist mit den Preisen, sonst hättest du doch gar keinen Vergleich 

Also ich werd mal nach HiFi-Shops Ausschau halten und mich wieder melden wenn ich probehören konnte, danke für die Tipps Leute 

Chrigi


----------



## p00nage (30. April 2011)

Bei mir hat zu 90% der AKG 271 MKII das rennen gemacht der geschlossenen KH bis 160€ also hatte SHure srh 840 dt770 pro 80/250Ohm und den AKG. Würde mir aufjedenfall mehr anhören. Der DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm war auch nicht schlecht jedoch hat er kein abnehmbares Kabel und das wäre für mich wichtig zumindest nen normales kein Spiralkabel ....


----------



## querinkin (30. April 2011)

Chrigi26 schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist leider, dass ich in der Schweiz wohne, wo es auch kein Fernabsatzrecht gibt und ich KHs net einfach zum Probehören bestellen und zurücksenden kann wie ich will. Und da ich ziemlich in der Pampa wohne und in meinem Umkreis kein einziger HiFi-Laden zu finden ist, kann ich KHs leider auch net im Laden probehören. [..]



Wohen ebenfalls in der Schweiz und stand vor dem selben Problem.  Schlussendlich habe ich einen Hifi-Shop mit einem relativ grossen KH-Sortiment entdeckt. Bin dann, trotz einstündiger Autofahrt, dorthin zum Probe hören gefahren. 
Vielleicht liegt er ja ganz in deiner Nähe: Home
Ich würde dir beim Kauf eines KH in dieser Preisklasse auf jeden Fall empfehlen vorher Probe hören zu gehen!


----------



## Chrigi26 (2. Mai 2011)

Tag Leute

Habe mich nochmals umgesehen und werde einen HiFi-Shop aufsuchen, auch wenn die Fahrt etwas länger geht. Vielen Dank für eure Impressionen. Ich bin jetzt allerdings in einem Entscheidungsdilemma. Der Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm sowie der AKG K271 MKII kosten genau gleich viel, und bis ich die testhören kann, dauert es noch ein bisschen (wo bleibt nur meine Zeit...). Nur als kurze Frage, ist der DT 770 Pro basslastiger als der AKG K271 MKII??? Und ist der K271 "geschlossener" als der DT 770 Pro? Ist mir eben wichtig, dass der Anpressdruck net grad unangenehm fest ist, allerdings auch gut abdichtet (habe einen grossen Kopf ).

Und noch eine dumme Frage zum Schluss. Ist die Asus Xonar D2X besser als die Asus Xonar D2? Oder ist der Unterschied PCIe zu PCI nicht vorhanden? Wenn es keinen Unterschied gibt, kaufe ich mir nämlich lieber die PCI-Variante, da ich so mehr Slotfreiheiten hätte.

Chrigi


----------



## iceman650 (2. Mai 2011)

Der Unterschied zwischen D2 und D2X ist AFAIR nur der Steckplatz. Wobei PCIe natürlich zukunftssicherer wäre 

Der DT770 Pro hat mehr Bass und mehr Höhen als der K271.


Mfg, ice


----------



## Chrigi26 (2. Mai 2011)

Gut, also ich denke mindestens einen PCI-Steckplatz werden die MoBos noch ne ganze Weile haben  Na wenn des so ist, hol ich mir mal lieber die PCI-Variante.

Und das war genau das, was ich über das DT 770 hören wollte, danke ^^

Noch ne dumme Frage, wenn ich die Xonar D2 eingesteckt und an den Strom geschlossen habe, muss ich beim PC-Start spezielle Sachen umstellen (ggf. sogar im UEFI???), oder langt es wenn ich die Treiber runterlade und meinen KH in die SoKa anstatt in den Onboard-Sound stecke?

Chrigi


----------



## Lee (2. Mai 2011)

Also die D2 braucht keinen Stromstecker. Im Bios musst du eigentlich nichts einstellen. Nur den Onboardsound könntest du deaktivieren (musst du aber nicht).

Alles andere hast du richtig erkannt.


----------



## Chrigi26 (2. Mai 2011)

Na dat passt doch perfekt!!! Super Nachrichten ^^ Danke Leute. Werde mich melden wenn ich den Kram dann bei mir zuhause habe.


----------



## CryPosthuman (23. März 2016)

Ist zwar ne weile her, dass dieser Thread aktiv war, aber ich bin aktuell selbst mit dem Thema beschäftigt gewesen und wollte noch kurz ein paar Infos da lassen:
770er Pro: GESCHLOSSENE Kopfhörer. Bassbetont und stark isoliert.
880er Pro: HALBOFFENE Kopfhörer. Sehr gut ausbalaciert - Bass gut dargestellt, weil Halboffen (gewisse Isolierung ist akustisch von nöten) und Höhen ebenfalls, weil man dazu eine transparekte Umgebung benötigt. Die 880er kombinieren beides.
990er Pro: OFFENE Kopfhörer. Hochpräzise in den Höhen. Das sind sehr analytische HPs. Hier geht es um eine präziese Höhendarstellung, was vor allem beim professionellen Arbeiten mit Audio an einem optimierten Arbeitsplatz nötig ist.
Der Bass ist hier vernachlässigbar, weil es vor allem darum geht Details rauszuhören.


----------



## CryPosthuman (23. März 2016)

Chrigi26 schrieb:


> Die 250 Ohm Variante hat ein geringeres Hintergrundrauschen als die 80 Ohm Variante


Jain, ABER für untrainierte Ohren eigentlich sowieso irrelevant. Was letztlich der Unterschied ist für den nicht Pro nutzer, dass die 250 Ohm deutlich mehr Verstärkerpower brauchen, weil höherer Wiederstand.
Mehr Ohm bedeutet, dass das Grundrauschen leiser ist, bzw. mehr in den nicht höhrbaren Bereich verlagert wird.

Btw. wie ist denn die ASUS Xonar D2X?
Ich bin kein Fan von Soundkarten. Ich bevorzuge Externe Interfaces, weil vor allem die Amps deutlich besser sind!


----------



## Chrigi26 (23. März 2016)

Nach einer kurzen Testphase von knapp fünf Jahren gebe ich jetzt mal mein Fazit zum DT770 mit der Asus Xonar D2X Soundkarte ab.

Die Kopfhörer haben ein sehr gutes und treues Klangbild und wie erwartet auch eine exzellente Basswiedergabe. Ich habe mir die 80 Ohm Variante gekauft und höre hier kein störendes Hintergrundrauschen, wie es bei manchen "Gamingheadsets" oder ähnlich vermarkteten Produkten der Fall ist. Die Soundkarte liefert im Vergleich zum Onboardsound ein bessere Wiedergabe, ist jetzt allerdings auch kein riesiger Unterschied (ich bin aber auch ein Audiolaie, was weiss ich schon). Einziger negativer Punkt ist, dass ich seit vielleicht zwei Monaten ein "Scheppern" auf der linken Seite bei bestimmten Tönen höre, insbesondere bei besonders tiefen Bassfrequenzen. Vielleicht kann ich das auf Garantie einsenden, mal schauen was der Hersteller Beyerdynamic dazu meint.

Alles in allem bin ich extrem zufrieden mit dem Kopfhörer und kann ihn jedem weiterempfehlen, insbesondere für diesen Preis!

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Silvergray (23. März 2016)

Ein Scheppern hatte ich bei meinen ähnlich gebauten DT990, als ich sie an meiner Onboad-Soundkarte betrieb. Seitdem ich sie an einem externen DAC mit Kopfhörerverstärker betreibe (Fiio E17) , sind folgende Effekte verschwunden:

- ein Scheppern bei bestimmten Tönen
- aufdringliche Höhen und harsche Transienten 'ßßßßßßß'
- Unausgewogenheit
- zu starke Bässe, zu schwache Tiefbässe, unterrepräsentierte Mitten

Alles weg.


----------

